# Your views on Blesta?



## RiotSecurity (Oct 30, 2013)

I personally enjoy that they *are not* ashamed of their code, they release it 99.1% *opensource* just because they encode 3 files to protect their licensing, which is perfectly fine to me.

The one dislike I have is I feel there is too little modules, for example I personally would like to see a BTC module (it'd be easy to make, but it's just an example).

What are your views/beliefs/opinions on Blesta?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 30, 2013)

Not mature enough. Paul and the guys at Blesta are really awesome down to earth guys, but the project needs to mature a bit with more modules.

3.1 fixes a lot of issues that I have with functionality, so hopefully we'll see something really solid then on the movement front.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Their documentation is confusing and writing custom modules is painful for non-developers. I would love to port all of our custom stuff over from WHMCS but I don't expect that to be done this year even if I worked on it full time.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there any compiled list for what's coming in Blesta 3.1? I recently tried 3.0.5 and find the support system is lacking a lot of features.


----------



## Damian (Oct 30, 2013)

Products don't have the concept of add-ons.

There is no concept of product upgrade/downgrades.

These are the two major issues preventing us from attempting Blesta, nevermind the myriad of modules we've built for WHMCS that need to be translated to Blesta.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 30, 2013)

To all whom have replied, he is a counter-question:

Would you rather use some reason-heavy billing software like WHMCS, or would you ever make a switch to something like Ghost(it's a blogging platform, *but if it was billing* and the *code would be using node.js*).


----------



## jarland (Oct 30, 2013)

The "none" module aka the universal module kinda sucks. It's hard to have a product that blesta doesn't try to provision.


----------



## JackDoan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a solid piece of software, but it really is lacking in features. I really really miss price overrides and all the nice graphs and money-tracking WHMCS did. However, it is nice not having to patch it every two days.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm starting to look at ClientExec now as well. I never really took a serious look at them but v5 looks like it's going to be awesome. I tried the demo and was pleasantly surprised. Unfortunately, after stating my test server met all the requirements, the ClientExec installer (30 day trial) does not seem to work due to initialization errors with a few of its files.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Oct 31, 2013)

Personally, I like it because they put security first. It is a little disappointing that it does not have as much functionality, but I would rather have security than functionality.


----------



## nunim (Oct 31, 2013)

I really like Blesta, it does need some more modules but they are actively working on it.  I know Proxmox is high up on the list, they really need a Roadmap so it's easy to tell to see what's a high priority and what's not instead of having to crawl through the forums. 

The docs aren't complete, but either are the WHMCS docs. the Blesta dev docs are pretty good if you want to write a module or addon.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 1, 2013)

It's really the module support that's holding back most providers giving them a go.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 2, 2013)

Still seems very basic but could be potentially really good in the end if they continue the rapid development, will keep that $99 license I have for a while and track its development


----------

